# Paper tuning



## cself (Oct 3, 2016)

So for some reason I suddenly can't upload pictures but that is a separate issue. I have never attempted paper tuning but after not being happy with my groupings I set up some paper and sure enough I was getting a 2" high right tear. After some quick adjustments on the rest (whisker biscuit) I had it down to maybe a 1/4" high tear and a shoulder that needed a break. So just out of curiosity this afternoon I shot a bear shaft and again I am getting a high right tear about an inch long is this normal? Bow is a Hoyt trykon.


----------



## RockyMountainBasser (Oct 4, 2016)

Was the bow bought new or used?  I had the same issue with a bow I was going to pick up used, but it kept coming out of time.  I had my bow tech get the cams in time, etc., and after 4 shots, it came back out of time.  I could tell the difference, too.  The shots went from feeling very tight (like it was a well oiled machine) to very, very loose (feeling like it was about to come apart).


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm assuming you're right handed....a high right tear could mean that either your nock point is still too high, the rest still too low, or your top cam is advanced ahead of the bottom cam.  But, I'd bet it is just the whisker biscuit.  I don't like whisker biscuits on Hoyts since they have natural downward nock travel, and the arrow can bounce through the biscuit resulting in high tears.  I"ve seen it countless times.  I pretty much won't tune one if it requires crazy things to be done to the bow.  

On the slight right tear, that's easy.  If its not just a slight rest bump to the left, it can easily be gotten out with a twist into the top right yoke and one out of the left.


----------



## cself (Oct 4, 2016)

Thanks for the replies guys. I was tired last night while I was shooting so I am considering the possibility of torque as well so hopefully I can give it another try tonight and just rule that out before moving forward. I was thinking that perhaps the knock was a little high but as I said before I am new to all this so I am trying to take baby steps. The bow is used but I know the guy I got it from it was not mistreated.


----------



## cself (Oct 4, 2016)

Kris I remember some previous post of yours about whisker biscuits being a problem on certain bows. Is the trykon one of those? If I decide to change over to a drop away in the future what is a reliable budget minded rest? I like the simplicity of the whisker biscuit, moving parts make me nervous I like reliability.


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 5, 2016)

cself said:


> Kris I remember some previous post of yours about whisker biscuits being a problem on certain bows. Is the trykon one of those? If I decide to change over to a drop away in the future what is a reliable budget minded rest? I like the simplicity of the whisker biscuit, moving parts make me nervous I like reliability.



The Trykon uses a hybrid cam system, or cam and a half system.  Same as all modern Hoyts.  They have some downward nock movement, and often times, they don't get along with whisker biscuits.  So yes, your bow could be victim to that.  I'm a fan of the limbdriver Pro-V's.  Been shooting them on all my bows for years and have never had one fail.  You can easily fix one in the field if you needed to.


----------



## cself (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks again everyone I worked on it last night and am down to a 3/4-1" high tear I tried adjusting the rest a little more and it seems that what I have is about as good as I can personally get it. I got off a little early today so I resighted and am going to stick with my set up for now, my old bow I was confident out to 50 yards but I am not really confident past 30 with this one so eventually I will have to do something.


----------



## devils12 (Aug 25, 2017)

Kris
I just changed the string myself in the rampage and added a QAD drop away. Thanks to your posts in other threads, it was easier than I thought! My question now is that I have a low right tear. Seems everything I have found in other threads/post have been high right. What gives?


----------



## Kris87 (Aug 28, 2017)

devils12 said:


> Kris
> I just changed the string myself in the rampage and added a QAD drop away. Thanks to your posts in other threads, it was easier than I thought! My question now is that I have a low right tear. Seems everything I have found in other threads/post have been high right. What gives?



The vertical part could be either the bottom cam being ahead of the top in the cam sync, or your nock point needs to be raised some.  I'd start with the nock point first.  Then look at the cams.

The right part could be either centershot or the cam lean.  Right tear on a Hoyt is fairly odd, but the better one to have.  Put centershot at 3/4-13/16" and if that's not the cure, then you'd need to start adding twists to the right yoke, and take away from the left, reducing cam lean in the system.


----------



## devils12 (Aug 28, 2017)

Thanks for the advice and all of your help you provide in this forum! I will try that tonight and see if it gets better. I tinkered with it some on Saturday. I moved the rest left and down two hash marks and almost got a bullet hole. Only problem i see now is at 30 Yards the bare shaft is hitting with tail to the right. It is within 2" of the fletched arrow.


----------

